# TC3 with EX8.5 Motor Gearing



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Spur and Pinion Please, so I dont blown anything up while running it, LOL............... Just open ground no real track just running on the road out in front of my compound here in Iraq,,,,,,,


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

72 spur, 23 pinion, (48 pitch) no smokey-smokey

good luck, and come home safe :thumbsup:


----------

